# Rehoming Zorro



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

It's breaking my heart. It's like I have been hit by a truck in the last few days. Many things have happened and the final story is that my current job is being eliminated and I am being transferred to my home country India. There is no way I could take Zorro with me there. It's horribly hot 8 out of the 12 months. And here I had WFM convenience here which I will not have there. I cannot leave him in the house alone for 10 hours there. There are no doggy day care facilities there. 

The best thing would be to find a good home for him here. But i start crying every time I think about it. And how do I know that the new people would be good to him. Where do I even find them? 


I have less than a month to figure out what I should do. My brain's just about broken at this point of time.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Are you uk or USA??


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

In the US. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I am so sorry for your predicament....
There was some one very recently on here in the us wanting to rescue a Cockapoo that needed rehoming.....
Are you sure there is no way around it?? 
Dogs do survive in India - he'd just have to be the very short haired variety!!
I'll try and relocate the post I'm referring to.... X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=58553&highlight=rescue

This is the one who wanted a second and would prefer to be able to rehome.... Not sure if uk or us?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Tinman said:


> http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=58553&highlight=rescue
> 
> This is the one who wanted a second and would prefer to be able to rehome.... Not sure if uk or us?



Thanks, I have sent her a DM. 

I wish there was a way to make this work. Even the heat factor, I guess he could get used to it, but it is a brutal heat at 40-45c through out the summer months. But I can't bear the thought of leaving him alone at home for 10 hours every day while I am at work. Thats not the quality of life I would want for him.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Alinos said:


> Thanks, I have sent her a DM.
> 
> I wish there was a way to make this work. Even the heat factor, I guess he could get used to it, but it is a brutal heat at 40-45c through out the summer months. But I can't bear the thought of leaving him alone at home for 10 hours every day while I am at work. Thats not the quality of life I would want for him.


That's fair enough - your putting zorros needs as a dog before your own.
Please don't just give him away, he could end up in the wrong hands.
Not sure if that person was uk or us - for your's and zorros sake I hope it's the us and has a happy ending.

How do you feel,about going to India??


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Believe me I won't. If I can't find someone I can trust, I will take him with me. I would rather he be bored to death in a empty house rather be mistreated somewhere else. 

About going to India... Its a mixed bag. I would have been super happy to go home just a month ago before I got Zorro. And now I am so conflicted. And even though my current job has been eliminated, I am going to take over a much larger role there. So I should be happy about my career but right now I cannot think beyond the Zorro situation.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I hope it all works out well.
I'm sure zorro will be lovingly rehomed as he's so young still.
& I hope India works for you... X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh gosh, what an awful realisation you are facing. So sorry you're having to rehome your beautiful Zorro. He's still young enough to have a new start with a new family. I can't imagine the pain of the decisions you have to make. Sorry.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

RuthMill said:


> Oh gosh, what an awful realisation you are facing. So sorry you're having to rehome your beautiful Zorro. He's still young enough to have a new start with a new family. I can't imagine the pain of the decisions you have to make. Sorry.


Thank you Ruth. I have had him for 3 weeks only and it's unbelievable how much I love him. And I want to be selfish and take him with me. I know that no one will love him as much as I do and how can I trust him with someone else. I am so conflicted.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Please do not stress out over this! I know you can fall in love quickly with poos for sure. I'm so sorry you have been put in this situation and I know you are torn to pieces. My heart is breaking for you in a situation that is beyond your control. Someone on this forum will help you find a wonderful home for Zorro . . . . and if you are not satisfied please PM me and I will ask Freddy if we can take him. I had never planned on having three poos but am so upset for you I just had to offer. Best of Luck . . . please keep us all informed.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

That's so sweet and kind of you Nanci. As it's been only a few days, I am still floundering with my decision and thought process. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I have texted my daughter in Georgia an included a picture of Zorro to try to help you. Can you give all of us on the forum more info? How old is he now . . . how much does he weigh . . . has he had all his initial immunizations . . are you planning to give him to a wonderful home or do you want a fee for him and if so how much? Would you be willing to drive him a distance or fly him? My daughter knows how very particular I am about my poos and I told her only people that LOVE dogs and preferably someone that does not work since he is a puppy (I think) and you would not want him left for long hrs alone.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

He is 11 weeks old. Born 4/21. He weighs about 3.7lbs right now. And as per the breeder should grow anywhere between 15-20lbs. I do not want a fee. I would even be willing to pay all his relocation expenses also. would just need to be 100% sure he was going to the right family. He has had his second round of shots on 7/2 and the 3rd round is due on 7/23. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Alinos said:


> That's so sweet and kind of you Nanci. As it's been only a few days, I am still floundering with my decision and thought process.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Think it thru and please do not be distressed . . . that beautiful little boy will NOT have a problem if you decide to rehome him. I will personally be willing to help you all I can . . . I just feel your pain and you seem so broken hearted!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I can help too if you need it. Where are you located?


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

In Richmond. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm in Massachusetts. Let me ask a few people.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Donna . . . . I knew you would chime in . . we are so much alike in our love for our poos. My daughter has seen him and is waiting for her husband to get home to ask him if she can have him. They are DOGGIE LOVERS and have a small 3 yr old male Shizu that they treat like a KING. They take him everywhere with them and she is a stay at home mom. That little boy Zorro is ADORABLE and her dog Racer has been to our house in Ohio and did really well with our two, they had a great time together.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

That would be perfect. Nick said I can have him but I can't. I would take him till we could find the perfect home. My mom has a really good friend in ME who is retired and wants a dog. So there are options if your daughter can't take him. My heart just breaks for anyone to be in this situation.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's so sad...sorry you have to go through this! So heart breaking! I hope you find him a loving home where he will be happy! Donna is amazing ...if she can find him one he will be happy for sure Good luck!


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

I am so so sorry for you predicament Alinos. Our puppies were born 4 days apart and I've shared your journey with Zorro. 

Can fully understand how broken hearted you must be. 

The people on this forum are absolutely wonderful. I'm sure a good solution will be found soon. 

All the very best in your future back home. 

Quick question. I come from Sri Lanka myself. And I know it's relatively easy to find a housekeeper to stay in your house all day. Would that be an option for Zorro?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I love cockapoo owners.
Alinos you are wonderful - to care so much for your pup that you want him to have the best life possible. I am so sorry for everything that you are going through, your head must be spinning.
If I lived in the US and had to rehome any of my dogs a recommendation from Nanci or Donna would be the best outcome. These ladies love their dogs as part of their family and their family are the most important thing in the world to them.
Hard for you to feel comforted, but please do not punish yourself. You have given Zorro the most fantastic start to his life and in your heart he will always be your dog.
:hug:


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Alinos there is nothing I can say or do which would help but I didn't want to read and run. I'm so sorry you have found yourself in this predicament, in your previous posts you sounded so in love with your little Zorro and I am feeling your pain at having to face this difficult decision. I wish you and Zorro all the best whatever the outcome. Xx


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I too a so sorry for you. You are being very brave and sensible in putting zorro's needs first. I hope it works out for the best for you you all.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just thinking about you today and I had a thought.......would it be at all possible for you to take him to work with you? I know there are places in the US that allow you to take dogs to the office, maybe you could write it into your new contract.


----------



## Jinty (Apr 18, 2014)

You are in such a difficult position Alinos. You clearly adore Zorro and it must be tearing you apart to consider rehoming him. You are doing the right thing in putting his needs first but that doesn't make it easy! Thanks goodness for the kind, US based people who are trying to help you. I am confident that someone who clearly loves their pup the way you do will make a decision that works for the dog. Thinking of you x


----------



## Zora (May 10, 2014)

All I can add is I'm so sorry!! I haven't been a member long but can see how much you love him.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind words, thoughts and advice. It's been a truly horrendous weekend. Zorro is quite irritated with my crying by now. 

I have had offers of help from near me as well. An acquaintance of mine here in Richmond has also offered to take him. She loves dogs and already had 2 small chihuahuas of her own. But her husband has severe medical issues and she's a retired person as well. 

I feel horrible that I am discounting their kindness because they are not a young healthy couple but I keep thinking of what would happen to Zorro a few years down the line if something were to happen to them.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Cat 53 said:


> Just thinking about you today and I had a thought.......would it be at all possible for you to take him to work with you? I know there are places in the US that allow you to take dogs to the office, maybe you could write it into your new contract.


I wish it were possible but I know for a fact it's not. And my new job involves a LOT of travel. But thanks for the thought. Maybe some thing will click?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure the beautiful zorro will be loved and cherished & always be in your heart x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would take him in a heart beat if the timing was better, but we are averaging three or four doctors appointments a week here, not a good time to get a puppy. 

I'll keep my ear to the ground too though for the perfect home.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Please don't feel hopes and don't do anything you don't feel comfortable about. Nanci and I are going to help you. I'm working on it still. We will make sure you have the peace of knowing he is safe and happy.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry for you to be in this situation, it is very sad for you but as others have said you have given Zorro a fantastic start, once a wonderful new home is found (and it will, now you have the likes of Donna and Nanci looking out for you) he will settle really quickly, although I know it will be hard for you. If you were in the UK I think I would be able to talk hubby round, but I guess you would rather he didn't have to be shipped over if that was not necessary. xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Also, as you have not had him so long, could you contact the breeder. The good breeders over here would always want to have puppies back if they needed rehoming, or at least could possibly put you in touch with people wanting them.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

All I can say is Be at Peace please!! You are in a whirlwind right now in a lot of areas, but I PROMICE you Donna and I WILL help you.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

I read your post this morning but have had such a mental day I did not have time to respond - I have been thinking about your situation all day though with such sympathy - can't believe how hard it must be for you. Zorro is a very lucky dog to have had such a loving start in life - and now he will find happiness with someone else thanks to the support and kindness of this site, and the love of a brilliant owner like you. It must be so hard - my thoughts really are with you. So sorry you are having to go through this.:hug:


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear, just catching up with this thread, what a sad and confusing time for you. I have to agree, Donna and Nanci are best placed to help you, best wishes with your new life xxx and I feel sure little Zorro will blaze his own trail in a new home after such a wonderful start with you.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am thinking very seriously about having a second poo. Peanut is now 11months and the most adorable dog you can meet. Fun, loving, crazy...a proper cockerpoo!

We live in London and we have a very big house, with a big garden and a lot of space to run arOund. We take peanut to parks near the housE, as we aRe suRRounded by parks!

If we can discuss how to sort out the flights and passport, I would be more than happy to be Zorro's step mum, I mean discussing logistics, pet passports, etc... no money!

Let me know your thoughts....

Some pictures of peanut attached...

Sylvia


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

In the pool at Easter!


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Peanut said:


> I am thinking very seriously about having a second poo. Peanut is now 11months and the most adorable dog you can meet. Fun, loving, crazy...a proper cockerpoo!
> 
> We live in London and we have a very big house, with a big garden and a lot of space to run arOund. We take peanut to parks near the housE, as we aRe suRRounded by parks!
> 
> ...


Thank you for your offer. I am looking at options that are more closer to home so that we can avoid too much travel. A transatlantic flight in the cargo hold would be very stressfull for him. But I am not discounting any options right now.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I would take him in a heart beat if the timing was better, but we are averaging three or four doctors appointments a week here, not a good time to get a puppy.
> 
> I'll keep my ear to the ground too though for the perfect home.


Thank you, Fairlie


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

DB1 said:


> So sorry for you to be in this situation, it is very sad for you but as others have said you have given Zorro a fantastic start, once a wonderful new home is found (and it will, now you have the likes of Donna and Nanci looking out for you) he will settle really quickly, although I know it will be hard for you. If you were in the UK I think I would be able to talk hubby round, but I guess you would rather he didn't have to be shipped over if that was not necessary. xx


Yes Dawn. I would rather something came up close by.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

DB1 said:


> Also, as you have not had him so long, could you contact the breeder. The good breeders over here would always want to have puppies back if they needed rehoming, or at least could possibly put you in touch with people wanting them.


The breeder would ask for him to sent back . And I would probably not have any control over who he went to after that and I dont think I could do that.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Alinos . . . . there is a new member on here that lives in Maine expressing an interest in a new puppy. This would be a perfect situation for you to consider as she has researched the breed and wants a cockapoo. I messaged her to PM you and maybe you could do the same as this would be a possible resolution to your problem. Keep us informed!!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

No problem Alinos, I totally understand you.
You will get a wonderful home for Zorro, sure.


----------



## Critterluvr (Dec 8, 2013)

If you decide that the best thing would be to rehome Zorro then I would consider taking him. We live in Canada on Vancouver Island, not too long of a flight....and I would definitely pay for all travel expenses. We live on a fully fenced hobby farm and I have a small young playful Goldendoodle. Our dogs are our family, we love them to pieces!
I have been wanting a Cockapoo for a while now, there just aren't any breeders in our area.
Just a thought, and I'm sure one way or another things will work out fine for you.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Critterluvr if I was looking to rehome a pup you would be my 100% perfect choice.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Critterluvr said:


> If you decide that the best thing would be to rehome Zorro then I would consider taking him. We live in Canada on Vancouver Island, not too long of a flight....and I would definitely pay for all travel expenses. We live on a fully fenced hobby farm and I have a small young playful Goldendoodle. Our dogs are our family, we love them to pieces!
> I have been wanting a Cockapoo for a while now, there just aren't any breeders in our area.
> Just a thought, and I'm sure one way or another things will work out fine for you.


That is such a kind, considerate offer, especially paying for the flight fee!!! So happy for all the wonderful people on this forum that have jumped in to help with this unfortunate situation. NOW if we can just get the owner to respond????


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Nanci said:


> That is such a kind, considerate offer, especially paying for the flight fee!!! So happy for all the wonderful people on this forum that have jumped in to help with this unfortunate situation. NOW if we can just get the owner to respond????


The owner is frozen and cant decide. And while I am so thankful to all those who have offered to take him, I cant give him up to someone that I havent met. I have 2 families that I am meeting locally this week to see if they could be a good fit for Zorro. 

So alll of you that have offered to help, I do thank you. But pls have patience with me. I have not only Zorro to figure out, but also to uproot my life and move 10,000 miles away in less than a month.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I cannot even begin to fathom the stress you must be under. It's great that you'll have some choices about where he should go. I hope one of the families turns out to be a perfect match for him.


----------



## Alinos (May 19, 2014)

Critterluvr said:


> If you decide that the best thing would be to rehome Zorro then I would consider taking him. We live in Canada on Vancouver Island, not too long of a flight....and I would definitely pay for all travel expenses. We live on a fully fenced hobby farm and I have a small young playful Goldendoodle. Our dogs are our family, we love them to pieces!
> 
> I have been wanting a Cockapoo for a while now, there just aren't any breeders in our area.
> 
> Just a thought, and I'm sure one way or another things will work out fine for you.



Thank you for your kind offer. I have finally figured out how to take him home with me. Just the thought of giving him up was keeping me up at nights. It's surprising how much I love the little thing!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

